# tc3



## Polished_Vette (Oct 13, 2004)

I have a tc3 car that I race at my local track. I have been experiencing difficultly with the differentials. They either loosen up on me. On the Screw breaks inside the diff. I really would appreciate any advice you can give me. 

Thanks Rick


----------

